# Sbri e gli uomini... al super.



## Sbriciolata (17 Settembre 2013)

Chi ha letto il mio blog sa che io al super non mi faccio mai i fatti miei.
Osservo.
Donne sole, famiglie, amici/che, coppie e uomini soli.
E questi ultimi...
C'è il single.
Riconoscibile dalla spesa salutista e calibrata: sono anni che fa la spesa solo per sè e ci ha preso la mano.
C'è il recente single di ritorno.
Il suo carrello sembra riempito da un bambino: bibite e schifezze, insalate pre-lavate, pre-tagliate, 
pre-condite e pre-masticate che fanno da alibi al secondo pre-cotto surgelato.
Manca anche la minima traccia di qualcosa di salutare o genuino. 
C'è il marito autonomo.
E' oggettivamente poco interessante: fa la spesa meglio di me, guarda i prezzi al litro e al kilo e probabilmente fa pure i confronti con gli altri super.
C'è il marito-vittima.
Leggi il terrore nei suoi occhi, è leggermente sudato.
Ha in mano un bigliettino che tiene come fosse una fiala di nitroglicerina.
Si avvicina agli scaffali come se in cima ci potesse essere un cecchino psicotico.
Si blocca... poi comincia a guardarsi in giro: osserva quali sono i prodotti più gettonati, li punta ma poi esita, guarda quello a fianco, consulta la lista
per l'ennesima volta poi... incrocia il tuo sguardo e capisce che hai riconosciuto la sua disperazione.
Allora con gli occhi da bracco e la voce non fermissima ti chiede aiuto.
Ti porge la lista. E tu riconosci l'abilità della iena che l'ha scritta.
Broccolo romanesco: il 75% degli uomini non riconosce il broccolo dal cavolfiore, figuriamoci se ne riconosce l'accento. 
Infatti il marito-vittima ha comprato il cavolfiore. 
Melanzane spagnole: gli faccio tenere quelle viola che ha trovato, grasso che cola.
Biscotti (I SOLITI!!!): è un miracolo se l'uomo conosce la marca, oltre a quello ha un vago ricordo della forma: diplomaticamente ha comprato tutti e due i tipi rotondi. 
Detersivo (IL MIO!!!) : questa è bastardaggine inside. Cosa vuoi che sappia, povera creatura... i detersivi hanno nomi di 5 lettere, scriviglielo, bastarda!
Gli faccio comprare il mio, che gli pare assomigli a quello di casa.
Poi lo accompagno al reparto carne per lo stesso motivo per cui non lascerei attraversare la strada ad un bambino da solo: nel frattempo mi racconta che la jena, ehm,
la moglie sta preparando la cena per diecimila parenti e non ha tempo per la spesa, è pure nervosa e lui deve fare in fretta.
Vorrei rassicurarlo ma è più importante salvargli la pelle.
Velocemente gli scelgo la carne: tanto ho la strana certezza che non andrà bene comunque.
Le uova le ha trovate da solo.
La panna per dolci... no non è quella nei cartoncini fuori frigo, rimediamo.
No, la colla di pesce non si trova a fianco al sushi, di solito...
Ok, ho fatto il possibile, ho speranza che per questa volta verrà risparmiato.
Invece... quello che è oramai condannato senza speranza, anche se appare inconsapevole,
è il marito telecomandato.
Auricolare bluetooth, da quando entra a quando esce è costantemente in contatto con la base, cioè la moglie.
Non so se abbia anche una telecamerina da qualche parte, ma se ce l'ha lui non lo sa.
Infatti descrive tutto:
pomodori? Quali vuoi? quelli tondi grandi come una palla da tennis o quelli piccolini che sembrano biglie?
da insalata? vanno bene quelli grandi rosa dalle forme strane? Ma sono buoni con quel colore?
Quando arriva all'insalata è un delirio.
Lattuga? sai che è bruttina? prendiamo il radicchio? o la belga? Vuoi sapere quanto viene al kilo?
Le offerte vengono elencate tutte, suddivise per argomento: pare la genesi.
Chicca, che carne prendo? quali bistecche preferisci? e dove la trovo quella italiana? Meglio romagnola o piemontese? 
Mi fai lo spezzatino con i piselli domani? E che piselli vuoi che compri?
Ah ma se devi andare dal parrucchiere domani è meglio se prendo un pollo già cotto. Lo prendo intero? Cosa dici, prendo le cosce o le ali? 
Prendo quello più cotto? Troppo secco, dici?
e dove lo trovo il kit per lavare le scarpe in lavatrice?
... 
il kit è imbucatissimo.
Io ci ho messo un'ora a trovarlo, neppure i commessi sanno dov'è.
E il sabato i commessi, comunque, non ti considerano neanche se schiatti a terra.
Ma stavolta no, questa volta giro le spalle e lo lascio al suo destino.
Comunque devo scoprire che droga usa la moglie per ridurlo così... deve essere un incrocio tra il penthotal e il rohypnol.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

Tacci mia!! auahahhahaaahahhaahahahahahahah


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo;bt9159 ha detto:
			
		

> Tacci mia!! auahahhahaaahahhaahahahahahahah


grande Sbri :up:


----------



## Leda (17 Settembre 2013)

Sbri, scrivici un libro. Dico davvero.


----------



## lolapal (17 Settembre 2013)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Direi che il mio è del tipo "autonomo", mentre mio suocero è decisamente del tipo "vittima"!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Settembre 2013)

"Broccolo romanesco: il 75% degli uomini non riconosce il broccolo dal cavolfiore, figuriamoci se ne riconosce l'accento. 
Infatti il marito-vittima ha comprato il cavolfiore. "

Dovresti entrare nelle antologie anche solo epr questo... hahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Alessandra (17 Settembre 2013)

grandissima!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Guest (18 Settembre 2013)

oddio! :rotfl::rotfl:
lettura godibilissima, brava sbri. :up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Settembre 2013)

grande, come sempre! Chapeau


----------



## Tubarao (2 Ottobre 2013)

I.L.S.


----------

